

The Words That Make Hacker News Tick - dekayed
http://tech.li/2011/12/the-words-that-make-hacker-news-tick-infographic/

======
kabuks
Ok, here's my crack at a great HN headline:

"Ask HN: Why doesn't Google make Python run on Android? And what you can you
do about it? (Jonathan Ive)"

~~~
xxpor
You need 'disrupt' somewhere in there.

~~~
ColdAsIce
And how can you disrupt the passivity?

------
gacba
The words they ranked are also some of the most common words in the English
language (Who, What, Why, How), words that get used in posts by theme (Ask,
Developer), or pronouns (I, me).

What they should have done is to exclude these extremely common words and then
rank what was left, like Google, Facebook, Steve Jobs. Those would have been
far more valuable, but much noisier data.

~~~
sp332
I'm not sure, I thought it was interesting that "You" was posted more often
but "I" got more votes. Same with "Your" and "My".

------
msluyter
Nice, but isn't Steve Jobs something of a statistical outlier due to his
recent death? Also, I'd be curious to see the results after common words like
"my, I, do, etc.." were removed.

------
Turing_Machine
Link to the actual source (which also contains a version of the infographic
that hasn't been recompressed into illegibility):
[http://blog.futuresimple.com/infographic-the-words-that-
make...](http://blog.futuresimple.com/infographic-the-words-that-make-hacker-
news-tick/#more-73)

------
kabuks
I would love to see an analysis that measures hotness in a different way: The
ratio of the word making it to the front page to the word being used in any
submission.

e.g. "Coffeescript" made it to the front page 90% of the time it was
submitted. v.s. "ASK" which only made it 3%

------
asolove
No way this is right if CoffeeScript pros/cons isn't at the top of the list.

------
redthrowaway
I'm curious as to when this data was collected. I can't imagine anything other
than SOPA topping the list these days.

------
jimmy1234
No way i can believe this results.

There is no mention of "Dropbox" anywhere. Are you kidding me?

------
waterlesscloud
Clojure isn't in the tools list at all? There's Clojure articles almost daily
on the front page...

------
jc4p
Is it just my bad eyes or did that infographic need to be much larger?

~~~
Turing_Machine
See the link to the original source that I posted above.

------
Sakes
Site layout is broken in safari, had to use chrome to view it.

~~~
domness
Indeed, the same over here.

